# How can I turn my English full chaps into western ******?



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I really want a pair of ****** but I don't want to pay a fortune for them. I have an old pair of suede english chaps that I never use anymore. Is there anyway that I can turn these into ******? What do I need to take into consideration? How long are they supposed to be? Anyone done it before? Thanks!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Let me understand you correctly...

You have something similar to this:










And you want it to be this?
http://www.richardbealblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/******.jpg


I guess I personally have never seen Western ****** that were made out of suede. And you'd had to buy fabric (leather) in order to make the fringe to attach, unless you have enough left from what you cut off the bottom of your full English chaps (because ****** are below the knee, not all the way down). 

Really not sure how you would do that. 

I only paid about $150 for my leather ****** on Ebay, and they are super soft and nice quality. So you can find good deals out there.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Could also sell the chaps and put that money towards the ******.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Basically, yes. My chaps are significantly looser than the one's on the model but it's the same idea. Maybe if the fringe on the sides wasn't so long? Like, if I just cut the 3 inches of suede that runs along the zipper so it's fringe but only 3 inch long fringe?
There is alot of suede on the bottom so that fringe could be long... would that look silly?
I'm not even sure if I can pull off the ****** look.. so I don't want to invest too much into it


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Your best bet before you completely destroy your chaps, is to sell them and take that money and buy ******. 

There's really no way to turn suede full English chaps into Western ******. All you'll get is an ugly mess.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I'll dump my idea in the trash...haha. I don't think anyone would be willing to buy my used english chaps (at least not for any more than $10). I've had them for around 10 years and they were used when I got them. They're in "not so gently" used condition. 
I guess since ****** are not a necessity, I'll just wait until I find a good used pair for sale.
Thanks anyways guys!


----------

